# Another cat story



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

About 10 -11 years ago I had a black and white kitty that we named Half-Pint. She was a little cat thats how we got her name. Well when she was about 1 yr old she had her first litter of kittens and she was a really great mom. So we had given her kittens to good homes and she did good after. So maybe about a few months later she started hangin around me allll the time. She would follow me everywhere. If I was in the shower she would sit outside the bathroom door and meow and meow and meow. Then when she saw me she was fine. Anytime I sat down she hopped on my lap. She never left my side when I was in the house. She was a cool cat, her toe pads were every other one black and then pink and her nose was half pink and half black, she had a white stripe down the middle of her nose, she had a few white perfect circle markings on her belly and the tip of her tail about 1 inch was white. Her background was all black. She was just the cutest little thing. If I cried or pretended to cry she would come running and jump on me and nudge my face to see if I was okay. One day my mother and I were wrestling and Half-Pint came running and growling and hissing at my mom. Then a few days later my mom was pretending to hit me and Half-Pint came up to my mom and bit her hand. My mom said it hurt cuz she bit her hard. I thought it was funny and I told my mom "Don't mess with me or my body guard will attack you!" lol Little Half-Pint was just the cutest thing. I loved her so much! One day I came home from my aunt's house and my dad got rid of her because he didn't like her and her constant meowing when I wasn't home. I was so upset and cried and cried and hoped one day she'd find her way back here. I will post a pic here when I scan it. She was just the best cat. Even my cat I have now, Krusty he liked her. He was the daddy to her babies. Then he got neutered so they couldn't have more babies.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

your dad just up and got rid of your cat? that is terrible!! i don't think i ever would have spoken to my father again if he did something like that to me.


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Yup, but he did give her a good home. She was just the coolest cat back then. I guess it could've been worse and he could've given her to the humane society or he could've had her put to sleep. I'm gonna look for a picture of her today so I can post it and show you how cute she is.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Kimmyboo said:


> Yup, but he did give her a good home. She was just the coolest cat back then. I guess it could've been worse and he could've given her to the humane society or he could've had her put to sleep. I'm gonna look for a picture of her today so I can post it and show you how cute she is.


How did he find a home for her? Did you know the people? Why would her meowing get any better if she was put in a different home even FARTHER away from you? I would have freaked out and demanded her back.


----------

